# Clovelly Tues 13 November



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Possibly - will see how it goes today - trying to keep in the Mrs good books!!! It was very flat today when I surfed!!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in.....gotta get me one of those elusive Kingies! Have many mojo's and three nice new jigs to whack em on the head with :shock: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Did you stick em under your desk when you got back to work !!!!!! Check the freshness later and the smell from your desk - be carefull they dont inch your space out on to the roof!!!!

A tip on rigging the gars - 4 big ganged hooks one small elastic band throught the eye of number one hook - place the hooks through the body with points coming out of top - with the rubber band wrap around snout of gar to keep closed - now carefully break the back of the gar at each articulated section of the hooks - that way the fish should swim quite well!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

A message from Gatesy - he WILL be there at 4.45 am.

I should be there .......... just see what the wife says

Woppie


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

have a good one guys, i some work to get out of the way before i can get back out there.


----------

